# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Konuşan Leylek - Serdar Yıldırım

## Serdar102

KONUŞAN LEYLEK
Yaşamakta olduğumuz şu yıllardan pek de o kadar uzak sayılmayacak bir zaman dilimi içerisinde konuşan bir leylek yaşarmış. Bu leylek insanlar gibi konuşur, insanlar gibi düşünürmüş. İyilik yapmayı ne kadar çok istermiş bir bilsenizFakat iyilik yapmak için hiç fırsat bulamazmış. Yazın Anadolu ya gelir yuvasını kurar, sonbaharda havalar serinlemeye başlar başlamaz göç eder, kışı geçirmek için Mısır a gidermiş. Mısır ülkesinin kışları, Anadolu nun yazları kadar sıcak olurmuş. Yaz mevsimi gelince de tekrar Anadolu ya dönermiş, çünkü Mısır ülkesinin yazları dayanılmaz şekilde sıcak geçermiş. 

Senelerden bir sene yaz mevsiminde Anadolu ya gelmiş. Gökyüzünde uçarken, aşağıdaki akarsu kenarında şirin bir kasaba görmüş. Hemen kararını vermiş. Yazı bu kasabada geçirecekmiş. Kasabanın üzerinde geniş daireler çizerek, dönerek alçalmaya başlamış. Tek katlı evlerden mavi boyalı olanın bacasını çok beğenmiş. Burası oldukça geniş ve manzarası güzelmiş. Çevreden çalı çırpı toplayıp yuvasını yapmış. 

Günler günleri kovalamış. Konuşan Leylek, yeni yuvasında rahat ve mutluymuş. Mutlu olmasına mutluymuş da mutluluğunu tam olarak içine sindirememiş. Mavi boyalı evde bir adamla karısı yaşarmış. On yıldır evli oldukları halde nedense bir türlü çocukları olmazmış. Daha yuvasını kurduğu ilk günün gecesi adamla karısı tarladan evlerine dönüp yemeklerini yedikten sonraki konuşmalarında bile hep çocukları olmadığından yakınırlarmış. Kadın ağlamış, sızlanmış, kocası da ağlamamasını isteyerek, üzülmekle ellerine bir şey geçmeyeceğini söylemiş. Her akşam aynı konuşmaları duyduğu için, çocuk meselesi kafasına takılır olmuş. İşte tam olarak mutlu olamamasının sebebi buymuş. 

Daha sonraki bir gün sabaha karşı canı sıkılmış. Yuvasından çıkmış. Gökyüzünde uçtuktan sonra, kasaba camisinin bahçesine inmiş. Gezinmeye başlamış. Ortalıkta kimseler yokmuş. 
Biraz sonra etrafına bakınarak, telaşlı hareketlerle yürüyerek gelen bir kadın caminin kapısına elindeki sepeti bırakmış. Acele adımlarla geldiği yoldan geriye dönüp gitmiş. Kadının bıraktığı sepette ne olduğunu merak etmiş. Sepetin üstündeki örtüyü kaldırınca, bir de ne görsün? Minimini bir bebek mışıl mışıl uyuyormuş. Konuşan leylek, bu kadının çocuğu neden terk edip gittiğini anlayamamış. Bebeğin üstünü örtüp orada bırakmış. Kadının gittiği yöne doğru uçmaya başlamış. Birkaç sokak ileride kadını giderken görmüş. Daha sonra kadın evine varmış. İçeriye girmiş. Kapıyı kapatmış. Evin bahçesine çıkmış. Bir köşeye oturup ağlamaya başlamış. 

Konuşan Leylek kadınla durumu konuşmaya karar vermiş. Bahçeye inmiş, kadına doğru yaklaşmış:  Merhaba, rahatsız etmiyorum ya?  demiş. Kadın başını kaldırmış. Bakmış karşısında bir leylek kendisini merhaba diyor. Hayal gördüğünü sanmış, gözlerini ovuşturmuş.  Dert üstüne dert gelirse böyle olur işte. Karşımda bir leylek varmış da konuşuyormuş gibi geldi sanki.  diye söylenmiş. 

Konuşan Leylek:  Hayır, sayın kadın kardeş. Bu dünya, bu evler, bu insanlar nasıl gerçek ise benim varlığım ve benim insan dili ile konuşabilmem de o derece gerçektir demiş. Kadın öylece bakakalmış. Aradan bir dakika geçmiş. Şaşkınlığı biraz olsun azalmış:  Tamam, karşımda duruyorsun. Hayal gibi silinmiyorsun. Sen varsın. Peki, nasıl oluyor da konuşabiliyorsun?!. 
 Şaşırmakta haklısın, kadın kardeş. Yine de çok soğukkanlıymışsın; korkup kaçmadın. İnsanın karşısına her zaman benim gibi düşünüp, konuşabilen bir leylek çıkmaz. Annem leylekti, fakat babam papağandı. Dış görünüşüm anneme benzemiş. Konuşma yeteneğimi babamdan almışım ve ben de Konuşan Leylek olmuşum. Bakışlarından durumu kavradığını anladım. Açıklamanı istediğim soru şu: Neden çocuğu cami kapısına bıraktın?  
 Kocamla ne güzel geçinip gidiyorduk. Çocuk dünyaya gelmeden iki ay önce kocamı kaybettim. Çeşitli zorluklara göğüs gerdim. Biraz birikmiş paramız vardı, onunla idare ettim. Sonunda o para da tükendi. Akrabamız falan da yok, çocuğu bırakıp iş bulayım, çalışayım. Komşular dersen, herkes işinde gücünde. Onların da çocukları var, benimkiyle kim uğraşacak? Gün ağarmaya başladı.. Sabah ezanı az sonra okunacak. Cami imamı neredeyse gelmiştir. Çocuğu birisine evlatlık verirler herhalde.  
 Aman, imam gelmeden yetişeyim! Çocuk, kim aldı ya gitmesin. Tanıdığım çocuksuz bir aile var. Yıllardır çocuğa hasret. Yarın bu saatler durumdan seni haberdar ederim demiş, Konuşan Leylek. Cümlesini bitirmeden bir kurşun gibi fırlamış. Uçmaya başlamış. Böylesine süratli uçtuğunu hatırlamıyormuş. Ancak saniyelerle sayılabilecek bir süre sonra caminin kapısı önüne inmiş. Neyse ki, imam daha gelmemiş. Bakmış çocuk hala uyumakta. Sepetin sapını gagası arasına kıstırmış. Havalanmış. Mavi boyalı evin bacası üstündeki yuvasına gelmiş. Nefes nefese kalmış. Dinlenmiş. Ev sahipleri uyanmışlar, konuşuyorlarmış. Tam zamanı olduğunu düşünmüş. Sepeti almış. Aşağı yola inmiş. Kapıyı çalmış. Bir süre beklemiş. Kapıyı açıp öylece durup bakakalan kadının şefkatli kollarına bebeği bırakmış. Uçup gitmiş. Yıllardır evlat hasretiyle yanıp tutuşan kadın ile adamın sevincini varın siz tahmin edin artık. 

Konuşan Leylek, ertesi gün söz verdiği zamanda çocuğun annesinin evine gitmiş. Kadına, çocuğunun emin ellerde olduğunu söylemiş. Bu kasabaya geldiği ilk günden itibaren olanları anlatmış. Bir bahaneyle çocuğun yeni annesiyle arkadaş olup, çocuğunu istediği zaman gidip görebileceğini söylemiş. Kadın, Konuşan Leylek'e teşekkür etmiş. Üzüntüsünün oldukça hafiflediğini söylemiş. Konuşan Leylek, kadına  Ara sıra uğrarım..  diyerek mavi boyalı evin bacası üstündeki yuvasına doğru, göğsü gururla kabararak uçmuş.

SON

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

BU MASALIN BULUNDUĞU KİTAPLAR:
Altın Masallar - Kirpi Yayıncılık - Yayın Yılı: 2010 - Sayfa: 13-22
Öykülerle Değerler Kazanıyorum - Karaca Yayınları - Yayın Yılı: 2015 - Sayfa: 87-114

İnternetten bulup alıyorlar. İşin parasal yönü yoktur. Benim amacım, okuyucuya güzel hikayeler sunmaktır.

----------

